# Clenbuterol source



## bigbill69 (Mar 4, 2012)

whats a good source here for clen i bought some from one of the sponsors on here a while back but they are not here anymore and i gave that to  a friend so i  dont know if its any good.


----------



## unclem (Mar 4, 2012)

get the oxyflux best clen hg tabs out there. 85$ for 200 tabs x 20mcg . iam not bsing its the best and its human grade at 1mexgear.com/store. called oxyflux clenbuterol. lex luger from wwe was selling it to all nfl and wwe pro wrestlers. but he got busted w/ it when miss elizebeth died in his house . they showed a bottle in box of his gear was oxyflux.


----------



## gamma (Mar 5, 2012)

unclem said:


> get the oxyflux best clen hg tabs out there. 85$ for 200 tabs x 20mcg . iam not bsing its the best and its human grade at 1mexgear.com/store. called oxyflux clenbuterol. lex luger from wwe was selling it to all nfl and wwe pro wrestlers. but he got busted w/ it when miss elizebeth died in his house . they showed a bottle in box of his gear was oxyflux.



Damn that was back in the day huh. Lex Luger was the man in his time .


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 5, 2012)

ergopep.com
pm me for a discount code


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 5, 2012)

well, i guess i need a few more posts to PM back. give me some time to contribute to the board and then i will get back to you


----------



## Ahrnold (Mar 5, 2012)

neva mind its res chem...done funkin with that


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.myclenbuterol.com/

I tried them once and was happy.   They sell sopharma clenbuterol, and it was strong stuff.


----------



## bigbill69 (Mar 5, 2012)

hahah hell yeah if its good enough for lex its good enough for me


----------

